# PR Appeal



## n_kay (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi all, 

I need some advice on my case.
I got a rejection on my PR application in January. The reason was I did not prove that i have 5 continuous work permit. I went on to submit my appeal since i had more than 5yrs of continuous work. In May i received a call from the Home affairs explaining that in their system it shows that i have a study permit. 
I was shocked because i have been renewing my work permit since 2010. I only applied for a study permit endorsement in 2011. I believe thats where everything was messed up. Currently i have the work permit and a study permit endorsed.

I need advice on the way forward on my appeal. I haven't received anything since their call in May.
I am thinking of handing the issue to a lawyer.


----------

